# red light and piranhas



## CKY (Apr 14, 2003)

I've heard that when there is a red light on the tank of snakes they can't see, and they think it's completely dark. Well if your piranha is shy than you can just buy a red light and shut off all the lights in the room to watch them eat. Or just use the red light all the time so they think it's dark in the tank but really it's not. It also has a cool effect.


----------



## mats13 (Dec 22, 2003)

yea ive been looking for red lights cant find em wanna check it out


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

sounds like a good idea ill give it a go


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

it is good from what i've heard!!


----------



## Noble (Nov 9, 2003)

I had a post a few weeks ago about "Recipe for a piranha frenzy".

In the post I had pictures and a few peeps said that the lighting might have been part of it.

I have red a blue gels.

Just in case you can't get colored lights go to a local camera shop and see if they have colored gels.

Get a thick gel like a 280 red. This way it will still be saturated red with a bright light instead of pink.

Then turn off all the house lights and put on the red or dark blue, I also have green it works great as well as long as it diffuses the light a little, and the P's begin running around the tank after a minute or so.

Of course if they are in thier sleep cycle you just gatta let em chill.

My P's are thier most active between 6 am and 10 am and then between 9pm and midnite.


----------



## PastorAdam (Dec 16, 2003)

I had 4 Redbellies that were good in size, but were a bit shy about eating. I used a red light, it worked well and it did allow me to see more of the feedings.

Another thing that worked well was just turning off the lights in the surrounding room, an dimming the lights in my tank. It seemed to give the tank a more natural feel to it, like the P's were at home in the bottom of the river.

Happy Huntings,

Adam


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

To my knowledge, a fishs' vision is much like our own, making a red light useless for what you want to use it for.


----------



## WilliamBradley (Nov 23, 2003)

CKY said:


> I've heard that when there is a red light on the tank of snakes they can't see, and they think it's completely dark. Well if your piranha is shy than you can just buy a red light and shut off all the lights in the room to watch them eat. Or just use the red light all the time so they think it's dark in the tank but really it's not. It also has a cool effect.


 OT:

You're a fan of H.I.M! they rock! I've seen them live like last year and I'm going to see them again on january


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

try it and lets us know what happens!!


----------



## CKY (Apr 14, 2003)

yeah man HIM rocks







havn't been able to see them live yet tho. Also I'm gonna buy a red light real soon. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Sounds interesting!!!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

CKY said:


> I've heard that when there is a red light on the tank of snakes they can't see, and they think it's completely dark. Well if your piranha is shy than you can just buy a red light and shut off all the lights in the room to watch them eat.


 In what relations does the effects of red lights with snakes have to do with Piranhas?







I would think that different methods in handling snakes have very little to do with Piranha handling. Just my opinion..

*Moved to Equipment*


----------



## CKY (Apr 14, 2003)

I dunno it's just a guess. other peopl seemed to have tried it and it worked out great so........


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

CKY said:


> I dunno it's just a guess. other peopl seemed to have tried it and it worked out great so........










No man, Im not downplaying your suggestion.. i was just wondering if there were any relations with the effects of that red light with Ps and snakes.


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

how much do red lights usually cost?


----------



## CKY (Apr 14, 2003)

lol ok, I have no ideaif it would even work I should've said that in the first post but others seemed to have used this method and it has worked so I guess it does. Also I don't think red lights would be too expensive. best bet would be to go with that gel stuff.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

OK where to start, firstly, i am led to believe the piranhas site has a broader spectrum then our own, for this reason i believe that this is why Ps freak out when first introducing the hood light. piranhas are not nocturnal in the wild but are active from sunrise to sunset depending on the species. night attacks in the wild have been recorded though. whether or not red light is seen puzzles me but i dont really agree with constant lighting, i think it disturbs there body clocks and in the wild there is no constant light, if it is seen i would keep it on around 8 hrs if not i would include another light source to provide the most naturalistic environment as possible for the p during the day. sorry i couldnt fully answer but may be try researching on red lights on the net???


----------



## Pop99 (Dec 17, 2003)

I use blue LEDs in my tank. They are hooked up to a timer so that at nine in the evening the tank lights go off and the LEDs come on. At 7 in the morning it reverses. At night time in the wild there is a moon outside. When it shines thru the water it turns the light blue and the fish think it is night time. My P's like to eat at night and you can watch them with the blue LEDs on.

Pop


----------



## darkling (Dec 30, 2003)

thatfishplace.com have what they call Color- A- Tank Sleeve I just orderd a Icy Blue one Friday I will see how it works. They come in 25" & 48".
Colors: Icy Blue,Hot Pink,Blacklite Purple,Caribbean Green,Neon Red,Sunset Orange. $3.99 & 6.99 :smile:


----------

